#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新"龍"報到^^"

## 雷德托爾

各位好~我是新來的

我叫雷德托爾

雖然我不是獸(我是龍^^") 但也想和你們認識認識

請多指教喔~(鞠躬)

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

唉呀 非常歡迎呦～～～

來 先給笨雷抱一下XDD   (被打

----------


## 幻貓

歡迎加入啊~
你的頭像蠻好看的耶~自己畫的嗎？^^
請把樂園當做自己的家XDD~

----------


## 雷德托爾

可以啊~給你抱^^~

這張是我自己畫的阿

只是我不會畫CGˊˋ.......

而且也沒掃瞄機...這張是用照的...ˊˋ"

不過...各位都是獸...感覺和你們裝熟會有點不好意思耶^^"

----------


## 暗翼

沒關係阿，你可以跟我裝熟
我也是龍說~~~~
不過頭像.....本龍最苦手的就是頭了說.....

----------


## 犬野

喔喔喔喔!!來了個手繪好像不錯的新獸阿~，歡迎歡迎，請別讓我自卑Orz(上色無能)
還有在樂園裡請小心別踩到傳說中的"版龜"，否則會發生很可怕的事= =+

眾:什麼事?
犬:滑一跤

(犬野遭人圍毆ing)

總之呢..希望你在這過的愉快，小心別跑進不該去的地方喔~~(?)

----------


## 嵐隱

歡迎呀~^^
樂園也有很多龍人呦~
多多交流交流~

----------


## 雷德托爾

謝謝~各位過獎了啦

我覺得手繪圖...還是沒CG利害說....

來這裡後 發現有好多獸化得圖都超利害的...

自己的圖 整個都遜掉了說...

----------


## 蝕狼

是阿...(拍肩)

我也畫不出來阿Q口Q

我的功力與時間成反比阿~~>口<

歡迎哦=ˇ=/

----------


## 夜月之狼

歡迎來到狼之樂園！

啊呀，龍人也算獸人的一種呀，龍是神獸！XD"

既然來到了這裡，歡迎融入我們哦。


不過要提醒的是版龜啦，請注意不要觸犯囉。

也要記得在交流時保持禮貌，有任何問題歡迎來發問。

裝熟是熱血新手的權力，不過別造成他獸麻煩哦！XD"

在這裡待久了，相信你會有進步，加油囉。

祝福你在樂園愉快和順利！

----------


## 蒼楓

不會CG沒關係~可以請其他高手獸教你的(不過要記得以禮敬之唷),還有~龍跟獸...有差別嗎?(沒有自覺的龍獸)

----------

